# Keeping Demasoni together with Saulosi.. Opinions?



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm converting my 100g to Malawi mbuna again after a good 4 -5 yr stint of it being a planted tank...

I've kept Demi's with Saulosi in it before w/o any major issues, except for the odd scrap, but they are mbuna... 

I've been hearing people say to watch out for crossbreeding now. It's never occurred with me before when I had them together for 3 - 4 yrs? Anyone else here have experience with keeping the two species together??? 

Cross breeding seems highly unlikely to me since both females look "drastically" different!


----------



## shotokan (Sep 21, 2013)

John_C said:


> I'm converting my 100g to Malawi mbuna again after a good 4 -5 yr stint of it being a planted tank...
> 
> I've kept Demi's with Saulosi in it before w/o any major issues, except for the odd scrap, but they are mbuna...
> 
> ...


 i find the saulosi get a bit to aggresive, then demi, and the colour patterens are to simular, i would put in a group of yellow lab, with demi, that would be a nice colour schem, to go together, and they will do well,


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*oh..*

Thanks for the insight... I'm already going with Lab Chismulae, so Yellow Labs are out of the mix... Plus I'm not much a fan of Yellow Labs, being so common... I could try it out at first and if anything I have a spare 35 gal where I can put the Saulosi in if it just doesn't work out this time, although it did the first time I try it.


----------



## kousman_1 (Nov 13, 2010)

*demasoni*

you know anyone who has some for sale ?


----------

